# Appliance Advise...please



## chilekitty (Jun 16, 2003)

We are in the process of building a new house and I would appreciate some advise on appliances. I am having trouble getting some good info from salepersons on what is the best for the buck. After much research I was able to narrow my selection to the appliances listed below:

Cooktop - Thermador (this was a toss up with DCS)

Vent - Vent-a-hood (I have heard the best; true?) I'm looking for a vent that is 1000- 1200 cfms; heard remote blowers were the best and I belive that VAH does not have the remotes with Magic Lung. Just need a liner, blowers and fan.

Refrigerator - Monogram (though pricey, the other refs in this size were really $$$)

Oven - Thermador or Monogram

Still up in the air on dishwashers. Any and all advise is greatly appreciated as it will lead me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Stoves, fridges, freezers, etc. offered by residential appliance companies that use the word *professional* should be steered away from. They are stainless steel on the outside and that's all. If you want professional appliances, stick with professional brands. Bear in mind that professional kitchen appliances use more energy than residential versions. Frankly, I miss my True refrigerator. We kept it in our house after we closed our restaurant and I never had an issue with space in the fridge.

Start with that decision - do I want real professional equipment? Am I willing to do the extra venting and use the extra energy to run such equipment?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just a note on the other side of the coin. Commercial equipment is just that. Heavy duty and not very well insulated. Ovens will heat up the kitchen.

Are you going gas or electric.
What do you think about the burners on the thermador. I believe the DCS offers more BTU's and simmer on all burners.

Dishwashers, the best deal we found is the kitchen aid (build your own). Stainless inside and out. Opted for no bells and whistles and were under 650.

Also went with kitchen aid on my wall ovens because they were set up for electric. Hidden elements, both convection or not.Very pleased.

Went with vent a hood. 
good luck


----------



## chilekitty (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks to you both for your responses and views....as for the questions:
I'm going gas on the cooktop and I really like the star burners; they do make sense at least to me. The DCS does offer more btus and as I said it was a toss up (and still could be). 

I will go with the vent-a-hood but the sales people here get a little confused with the duel blowers @ 300 cfms (??) and how to build one that will work for my cooktop. They still have me confused. I plan to talk directly with someone at the company so I get first hand information and hopefully my questions answered. Again thanks!


----------



## chilekitty (Jun 16, 2003)

One last question:

What are your thoughts on buying appliances through the internet? 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CK
The vent-a-hood will have dual 3oo's. Without the filters and the design it will pull 900. Make sure you get the sensor that will detect additional heat and kick the second blower automatically.
I had my best luck at Great Outdoors.(owned by Sears) Don't know if one is around you, but they work on commision VS Home Depot type places. I received a minimum of 10%++ on everything even when they were matching competetors prices.
Pan


----------

